# Braggin on Trainin



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I post brags/updates every so often, and I figured now is a nice time . Dakoda's training is coming along great. :laugh: 

She now knows sit, lay, come, stay, search (will look for people or familiar objects), bow (butt in air, chest on ground), open (in relation to the front door/fridge), fetch, sing (howls), speak (high-pitched bark), protect (deep bark/growl), hush (stops barking and goes to sit), over (as in an agility jump), creep (crawling on belly very slowly), beat it (walks 10 ft away and goes to down-stay), stalk (runs and follows me from out of sight), hide (runs and hides from a person behind an object), laranda (stops whatever she's doing and stands perfectly still), and pounce (jumps on anyone who is threatening me, but only knocks them over and does not bite). 

I don't know what trick to teach her next (any ideas are welcome), but I know that she will be getting into herding soon. 

She will be 10 months on the 29th, and currently weighs in at 85-87 lbs. :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

will your dog obey all of those commands
with distractions? teaching a dog to open 
a door or the refridge i have some reservations about.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't wait to hear updates (pictures?) from when you start herding!

And congrats on how well you are doing up until now.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

" teaching a dog to open 
a door or the refridge i have some reservations about."

To be honest, I have found that a way to break Rocky's bad habits is to teach them to him.

He was jumping on the bed so I taught him "on" at the same time I taught him "off" that way he wouldn't jump on without me asking, instead of me having to always tell him off.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog was jumping on the bed so you
taught him "on" so he wouldn't jump on
the bed, ummm???



x0emiroxy0x said:


> " teaching a dog to open
> a door or the refridge i have some reservations about."
> 
> To be honest, I have found that a way to break Rocky's bad habits is to teach them to him.
> ...


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> will your dog obey all of those commands
> with distractions? *teaching a dog to open *
> *a door or the refridge i have some reservations about*.


I was thinking the same exact thing. Kain would just help himself to all my 'Stones'.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

> She now knows sit, lay, come, stay, search (will look for people or familiar objects), bow (butt in air, chest on ground), open (in relation to the front door/fridge), fetch, sing (howls), speak (high-pitched bark), *protect (deep bark/growl)*, hush (stops barking and goes to sit), over (as in an agility jump), creep (crawling on belly very slowly), beat it (walks 10 ft away and goes to down-stay), stalk (runs and follows me from out of sight), hide (runs and hides from a person behind an object), laranda (stops whatever she's doing and stands perfectly still), and pounce (jumps on anyone who is threatening me, but only knocks them over and does not bite).


How exactly did you accomplish this? Does she bark at the distraction or at you?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

It's quite simple actually. I taught him up (on me) up (on the bed) and up (onto a surface). 

Rocky doesn't do any of his tricks unless it is during training, aside from laying down or sitting which are natural things to do. 

There are a lot of people that train that way...I heard of it from browsing on the internet and my obedience class trainer.

Maybe your dog just has to be stubborn??hehe

Rocky doesn't do tricks for free!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> How exactly did you accomplish this? Does she bark at the distraction or at you?


 Well she now barks at whatever I direct her towards, however I taught her to use the deep bark for protect by telling her protect every time she did a deep bark/growl. Soon I began praising her upon her using the bark when I said the command. After that she learned to do it on command. She is very smart anyways and generally focuses on whatever I direct her towards. 

The fridge and door really aren't big deals. If I take the rope off the fridge she can't open it. As for the door, she can't open it when it's locked and just lays in front of it unless instructed to open it. 

I will definitely be posting pictures when I get her into herding!!!


----------

